# Booked Cypress Pointe 3 Bedroom (CYO) - Questions



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Our family has been planning a 50th wedding anniversary for New Years week for my mom and dad. We needed at least another 2 bedroom and I saw a Cypress Pointe 3 bedroom on Interval this morning (CYO) and I grabbed it. Is CYO Phase 1? If it is, does the unit have 2 bedrooms that have king beds and then one of the bedrooms will have a twin with a trundle? If so, that'd be perfect for what we need. We could put two couples in the bedrooms with the king beds and two kids that hate to sleep together on the twin and the trundle.

Are there pool towels provided in the rooms? Also, is the pool at Phase I the volcano pool with the slide? And does Cypress Pointe have hairdryers? Just want to know for packing purposes. 

Thanks for any help on what exactly I booked.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2007)

*CYO is Cypress Pointe Resort*



littlestar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our family has been planning a 50th wedding anniversary for New Years week for my mom and dad. We needed at least another 2 bedroom and I saw a Cypress Pointe 3 bedroom on Interval this morning (CYO) and I grabbed it. Is CYO Phase 1? If it is, does the unit have 2 bedrooms that have king beds and then one of the bedrooms will have a twin with a trundle? If so, that'd be perfect for what we need. We could put two couples in the bedrooms with the king beds and two kids that hate to sleep together on the twin and the trundle.
> 
> ...



Yes, CYO is Cypress Pointe Resort aka Phase1. The 3 bedroom layout is as you describe - two master bedrooms with king size beds, a 3rd bedroom with a twin & trundle which can be used as two twin sized or combined into a king. 

Pool towels for 8 guests are supplied in the room. You'll find them under the sinks in the master bedrooms (not everyone knows to look there). Yes, CPR is home to the Volcano pool and has the pool slides.  As of July 1, 2007 every master bedroom bath will have a hair dryer (2 in a 3 bedroom unit).  That is brand new since the last Board meeting.  

Please post if you have any other questions.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks so much, John. 

Is there a jacuzzi/spa tub in one of the bedrooms? Our confirmation still shows pending through II, so we haven't been able to print out anything yet. What size are the TV's in the unit and I'm assuming there are 2 bathrooms?

Thanks again.

Debbie (littlestar)


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2007)

*3 bedroom, 3 bath, lots of tv's!*

The 1st master bedroom - the one on the 2 bedroom side w/full kitchen - has a jacuzzi tub. The 2nd master bedroom - the lockout that has it's own entry door in addition to the connecting door in the two bedroom side - has a roman tub but no jets. It also has a small refrigerator and microwave. 

The living room has an widescreen HDTV w/surround sound DVD/VHS (bring or rent some DVDs!), the two master bedrooms have 32" tv's. The 1st has a VCR the lockout a DVD player. The 2nd bedroom has a 14" tv that only plays DVD's (no cable service).  

There are three bathrooms. One in each of the master bedrooms and one outside the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great resort.  May I suggest that you give the lock out unit to your parents.  It will be very private with a mini-kitchen and a roman tub.  They are going to love this resort.  Enjoy your week at CYPI.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow. My family is going to love this.  My youngest brother and his family like a lot of space on vacation and this sounds wonderful. The 2nd bedroom with the the roman tub will be perfect for grandma and grandpa. We've got a total of 4 Marriotts booked, 4 DVC units, and now this 3 bedroom at Cypress Pointe. There's 34 of us going on this trip. I was really glad to see this Cypress Pointe online this morning on Interval.  

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## cindi (Jun 4, 2007)

More pictures than you probably want to see. As usual, I took a ton and didn't bother thinning them out.

I wish I had more of the cool lock out, but DS and GF had already moved in before I got to it. I really prefer taking pictures before we all mess up the place.  

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AaNmLJm1aNGPc


----------



## littlestar (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures, Cindi!


----------



## CharlesS (Jun 5, 2007)

*Finally*



timeos2 said:


> As of July 1, 2007 every master bedroom bath will have a hair dryer (2 in a 3 bedroom unit).


Hooray   
Charles


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this the same as Club Sunterra at Cypress Pointe II (CYX)?  does anyone have a link to this resort?  any reviews?  Looking at possible trading there.
Thanks


----------



## Spence (Jun 5, 2007)

kaylasmom97 said:


> Is this the same as Club Sunterra at Cypress Pointe II (CYX)?    any reviews?  Looking at possible trading there.  Thanks


No.
Cypress Pointe II
Cypress Pointe Phase2
Cypress Pointe GrandeVillas
are all names for the newer phase of CP.


kaylasmom97 said:


> does anyone have a link to this resort?


https://secure.sunterra.com/US/rs-l3.aspx?resort=CPV
http://www.cypresspointe2.com


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks so much.  but I am a little confused.  Is CYX located in the Cypress Point 2?  Are the units much different?  I could not find any photos of the units on the sunterra website, but there were some on the other website.  Have you stayed at CYX?  Anything anyone could provide would be helpful.
Thank you


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Phase 1 = CYO/CYN Phase 2 = CYI/CYX Same resorts*



kaylasmom97 said:


> Thanks so much.  but I am a little confused.  Is CYX located in the Cypress Point 2?  Are the units much different?  I could not find any photos of the units on the sunterra website, but there were some on the other website.  Have you stayed at CYX?  Anything anyone could provide would be helpful.
> Thank you



The CYX II code is only to designate which ownership pool the time is coming from. CYX IS Cypress Pointe Grande Villas (Phase 2) so any photos you see of that resort - which has different unit layouts and features than Cypress Pointe Resort - are the units you would get using code CYX.  Both resorts share all common areas so the difference is strictly in the units.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you so much that was what I was looking for!  The resort looks so nice, I just wanted to make sure what I was getting!


----------



## imjoyce (Jun 9, 2007)

cindi said:


> More pictures than you probably want to see. As usual, I took a ton and didn't bother thinning them out.
> 
> I wish I had more of the cool lock out, but DS and GF had already moved in before I got to it. I really prefer taking pictures before we all mess up the place.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AaNmLJm1aNGPc



Beautiful pictures.  We own there as well.


----------



## MNMary (Jul 12, 2007)

We will be staying in a 3 Bd.--two families.  Is it true that only 1 car is allowed per unit?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2007)

*Ample Parking Any Time We've Been There.*




MNMary said:


> Is it true that only 1 car is allowed per unit?


Whoa -- we've never run into any kind of parking restictions at Cypress Pointe.  So either there aren't any, or we're so out to lunch we didn't know about'm.  Every time we've stayed there, there was plenty of parking for us _and_ for our guests, usually right close to our actual condo villas.  Not only that, the front desk staff gave us hang-tag parking permits for both cars -- our minivan & our guests' Toyota Camry.  That goes for both timeshares -- Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista (Phase One) & Cypress Pointe Grande Villas (Phase Two), which both use the same check-in desk. 

Now, during the recent major serious construction at Phase One (new roofs on the condo buildings, construction of the new Ralph building, etc.), parking might have been a little tight around some of the buildings because of construction trailers, building material stockpiles, etc., taking up some of the parking spaces.  Now that the work is completed, ample parking should once again be the norm -- until work gets rolling on exterior painting.  (It's always something, eh?)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MNMary (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the  reply.  It looks like a beautiful resort.


----------



## HelenUK (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello from the UK,

Hope you can help, this is my first posting.  

We are due to stay at here in just over 3 weeks (booked thru Alpharooms)
we have booked a 2 bedroomed apartment.  All the information above and photo`s are wonderful and we can`t wait.  Only heard great things about it.

We just have a booking for Cypress Pointe, not sure which part.

We would like to make a request for Phase 1, a high floor, near to the Volcano Pool as our 10 year old daughter is so excited about seeing this.  It is 4 years since we were in Orlando and are really looking forward to this holiday.

Can anyone please advise me how I might make our request and who to? what you think the chances are of us getting it?  Hope you don`t think I`m being cheeky.

Thank you.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Phase I & Phase II Are Both Outstanding.*

If your reservations is for Phase 2 (Cypress Pointe Grande Villas), the check-in staff will not be able to accommodate your request for a villa near to the Volcano Pool -- only because the Volcano Pool is on the grounds of Phase 1 (Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista).  However, if your reservation is for Phase 1 & a villa is available near the spot that you want, I am sure the check-in staff will accommodate your request if possible. 

But if you stay across the street at Phase 2, fret not.  Both phases are beautiful, each in its own right.  Located side by side as they are, the distance between the 2 is negligible.  For practical purposes, in fact, Phase 1 & Phase 2 together are more like  a single timeshare resort complex than like 2 entirely separate timeshares.  That is to say, wherever your reserved villa is, it will not be all that far from the Volcano Pool & your family is sure to have a nice time at Cypress Pointe. 

Enjoy! 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## HelenUK (Jul 16, 2007)

HI,

Thanks for the reply, I am unsure from the paperwork which phase it is.  Just wondered if I can contact anyone by e`mail with our request?  even if they can`t help with the volcano pool we do like a high floor.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 16, 2007)

HelenUK said:


> HI,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I am unsure from the paperwork which phase it is.  Just wondered if I can contact anyone by e`mail with our request?  even if they can`t help with the volcano pool we do like a high floor.



Email with your reservation number and they can give you the details about your phase & possible unit assignment


----------

